# Gaggia classic - seems less powerful than yesterday, pump?



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi guys

Could do with a bit of advice please.

I'm using an regular Gaggia Classic, around 10 years old.

Yesterday, after making a white coffee, I ran a dose of water through the group head into a cup to cool it down and make my next coffee. The water, however, didn't really gush out like a hot thing coming out of Hotsville.

I waited for the light, then ran another cup of water. All I can say, is it feels less powerful, and it's a different noise than it was yesterday, it's quieter now.

The water seems to come out of the shower screen, in steady streams, but not sprayed out.

Am I heading for a something that is going to need replacing, or is there something I can check/test first.

Sorry if my description is not clear.

w

PS, I haven't really noticed any difference in the steam wand power [Rancilio].


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have you cleaned it, backflush and descale?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Have you descaled it recently?

If so could be a blocked solenoid.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Drop the shower plate and brass plate out also and clean.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Sorry to say, I haven't cleaned for a month or two.

I have all the gubbins, will run it through today and report back.

Thanks for the speedy replies.

w


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You need to at least drop the shower plate and block out once a month, more ideally.

The two little holes the water comes though on the block get blocked very easily and will restrict flow.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

If you don't have the portafilter engaged, and are just flushing the group, the water doesn't spray out, because there's no resistance to the pressure, it just kind of gurgles out, like turning a tap on to a low level.

Also, regarding the different noise, this is quite common on my GC. It seems to depend on whether you flush before pulling the shot to get any air out of the system. I've had everything from extremely noisy rattly pump, to super quiet and smooth.

There may be nothing wrong with your machine at all.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

NJD1977 said:


> If you don't have the portafilter engaged, and are just flushing the group, the water doesn't spray out, because there's no resistance to the pressure, it just kind of gurgles out, like turning a tap on to a low level.
> 
> Also, regarding the different noise, this is quite common on my GC. It seems to depend on whether you flush before pulling the shot to get any air out of the system. I've had everything from extremely noisy rattly pump, to super quiet and smooth.
> 
> There may be nothing wrong with your machine at all.


Guessing as he has had the machine for 10 years, he would notice a change....


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

OK, haven't had chance to descale it, as I couldn't find the gubbins.

I did however remove the shower plate and block, there were a little oily.

Also did the back flush malarkey, rinsed it all through.

I still have my suspicions, that something is 'different' as the the pump doesn't sound as forceful. If the descaling doesn't rectify this, have I actually got a problem, or is it just part of owning a classic.

Will descale tomorrow.

Thanks for the info, so far.

w


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The solenoid block it quite common white the classic and it's fairly easy to clear out there's a guide on here of how to do it. Ironically it's usually a piece of scale that causes the blockage after it's been descaled.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Froggys suggestion of removing the block and shower screen it also worth pursuing. I was always amazed at the amount if crap behind these. Worth giving them soak in Pul caff and scrubbing the back (underside) of the block.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I have a classic and yes the pump noise can vary a bit, but not drammatically.

You haven't said what the change in noise has done for your shots? Have you changed anything else - beans, grind....

If you haven't changed anything else, your pump could be on the way out. I would say 10 years regular use is a good life.

You could also take the top off and look for anything obvious, such as a water leak


----------

